# Mare&Colt Pics - Package Deal



## cowgirlnay (Oct 14, 2011)

Wanted to share pics of our first baby of the year! The mare is "EB Sparking Moon" a 2004 registered palomino with Shining Spark bloodlines. She was bred to Hazelight, who is an a money earning own son of Grays Starlight. We just learned that he tragically passed away not too long ago due to colic. She has foaled a gorgeous sorrel stud colt who may roan. He's got a huge hip and is going to be such an athlete! Ideal reining/cowhorse bloodlines here. My grandfather has decided to get out of breeding, as his health is declining, so mare and baby are actually offered for sale as a package deal for $3,000. We are located in Moxee, WA. This is a great deal on a phenomenal show prospect package! Let me know if you would like more info, on to the pics!  Still working on a name for baby - would love suggestions! He's very fast and loves to race around, thinking something along the lines of "Spark of Lightning".


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Aw! I love his color. What a pretty copper baby! I like Spark of Lightening as a name. I think you should go with that. Or maybe Lightening Sparks Fly...


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

What a beautiful pair! I really like ThirteenAcres idea of Lightening Sparks Fly for a name.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

I couldn't figure out why that name sounded familiar, then I realized that a friend's gelding colt is named "Swen Sparks Fly" lol. Oops


----------

